# Desktop connects fine with cable modem but laptop won't



## jstylz (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to put it really short.

1. Desktop connected to the internet via cable modem - ethernet cable connecting pc and motorola sb4200 cable modem

OK, now take the PC out of your mind and swap with a laptop.

2. Laptop is now connected to cable modem using ethernet cable however, can't renew IP address.

Why would the desktop connect fine but the laptop not? I don't need any USB drivers as i'm not using USB connection. Could it be my modem?

My laptop is a Fujitsu s6311.


----------



## Phoenyx (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you powering the modem down for about 15 seconds or so when switching from the desktop to the laptop? 

Your cable modem might have an ARP table that is storing the MAC address of your PC's NIC and not allowing another entry for the laptop's NIC, thus you will not get an IP address from your ISP's DHCP server.


----------



## jstylz (Dec 6, 2006)

I've tried turning it on and off before connecting to the laptop to no avail.

Is there any way of getting around the PC NIC?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Other than power cycling the broadband modem, there shouldn't be any special considerations.

With the laptop connected to the modem, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Might want to post the information from both the working and non-working computer. 

Also, unless you are using NAT, you might not want to post the actual IP address since you won't be behind a hardware firewall. You can simply replace the last part of the IP address with x's (e.g. 1.1.1.x)


----------



## jstylz (Dec 6, 2006)

*COMPUTER - WORKING FINE W/ CABLE MODEM*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : amd-black
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nsw.optushome.com.au
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-XX-XX-D3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 211.30.207.xxx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 211.30.207.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 211.31.132.30
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.2.75.132
198.142.0.51
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 3 February 2007 8:12:54 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 4 February 2007 8:12:54 PM

C:\>

*LAPTOP - CAN'T ACCESS INTERNET THROUGH CABLE MODEM*

C:\Documents and Settings\Jodalyn>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jodie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-4XX-XX-35-FC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.110.xx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As the others have said if you are unplugging the modem, then connecting the same cable to the laptop, plugging the modem in and booting the laptop you should be OK.

But, your laptop is not getting an IP configuration from your ISP. (169.254.x.y addresses are private and assigned by Windows.)

I understand that a few ISP's will allow only one MAC address to be connected to the modem. In other words, for these few ISP's to connect a different computer you need to register the MAC address of its ethernet adapter with them. Unless you know that this is not the case I suggest you call their tech support and ask about this. And if it is the case, ask if there is some automatic way of doing the registering w/o calling them.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm it isn't simply a problem with the laptop, does it work anywhere else. 

"Is there any way of getting around the PC NIC?" - If it turns out to be the network card, they can be replaced.


----------



## steeeeeeev (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a Dell desktop running windows xp. I have cable broadband and cable telephone. I tried hooking my computer
to the phone modem with the ethernet connection to see if it would work. When I hooked back up to my cable modem,
it couldn't get an IP address. I tried the REPAIR button a hundred times to no avail, I tried CMD IPCONFIG/ RELEASE and RENEW
to no avail, I tried setting (TCP/IP) properties to: obtain IP address and DNS server automatically, still limited or no connectivity.
I tried rebooting computer and modem several times, disconnecting cable, tried different ethernet cables, turned off firewall, installed new network interface card, same results. I am, however, able to use a USB connection from modem, and it works fine. But I would prefer to
use an ethernet connection. Is there something I'm overlooking? Did hooking up a different modem change settings on my
computer?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are trying to help jstylz, he/she seems to have lost interest.

If you are looking for help for yourself, please start a new thread and also describe your network. Since I may not be the only one who doesn't quite understand "phone modem" please give the brand and model of all modems and routers in your network.


----------



## joerosa08 (Jun 14, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I would like some help. I'm a new member so I'm not sdure if this is how you ask for help to the same question.
I connected my ethernet cord to my laptop and then rebooted my laptop. The LAN Connection still says that the Cable is unplugged. I don't see a defauly gateway address. I don't know how to enter this infor for a Lan Connection. Please advise. Joe Rosa, Davenport, IA


----------



## Bryan000 (Jun 15, 2008)

joerosa08 said:


> I am having the same problem. I would like some help. I'm a new member so I'm not sdure if this is how you ask for help to the same question.
> I connected my ethernet cord to my laptop and then rebooted my laptop. The LAN Connection still says that the Cable is unplugged. I don't see a defauly gateway address. I don't know how to enter this infor for a Lan Connection. Please advise. Joe Rosa, Davenport, IA


Hello
Actually posting in this thread might not get you the help you need. Try making a New post on the previous page you were probably on. That would get you more answers I think...
Also searching for your problem using the tool might help


----------



## Bryan000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Also can a mod consider locking/removing this thread? 
Seeing as how the OP asked the question back in Dec '06 and most likely have gotten the problems resolved by now...


----------

